

Startup Business Development Posts - swombat
http://life-longlearner.com/startup-business-development-posts/

======
rrouse
I grabbed one at random and thought it was a pretty sleazy thing to do (my
opinion only)

[http://life-longlearner.com/business-development-quick-trick...](http://life-
longlearner.com/business-development-quick-trick-to-increase-cold-email-
responses/)

~~~
aik
I think it can be sleazy if done subversively, however it can be a less-
abrasive than a regular cold call if intention/purpose is stated up front.
Finding the right person in an organization can be hard, and it's much less of
a waste of time for all parties if you find the relevant person quickly. It
would also be important that you don't give the impression that the person
referred to you believes the higher-up referred you because they endorse you.

~~~
rrouse
The tip here, as written, suggests that it works because there is an implicit
endorsement:

"As soon as your prospect sees you were referred by their superior, you become
important. The likelihood they respond skyrockets. Put yourself in their
shoes…what’s worse than someone potentially wasting 15 minutes of their time?
Blowing someone off who their boss wanted them to talk to."

------
lycidas
Great post (oops just said what you explicitly said not to in one of your
posts)! My main takeaway from your articles was that most of these skills only
come to people who very pro-actively develop them. As a college student, I
used to think that what I needed to learn for my career would be eventually
taught to me in college. Boy has that been wrong. This has been a pretty good
kick in the behind for me to really start developing these skills if I ever
want a shot at becoming a great entrepreneur.

------
intended
Ok, some of his stuff is really good, and some of his stuff would never have
flown at all, and possibly been down right destructive.

Implying, but never confirming, that you have a competitor as an account - in
certain businesses this can get you flagged and then black balled from the
entire market.

But some of his other comments are pretty useful hacks.

------
orangethirty
This are all very good resources. Even better than anything some _paid_
consultants know. But they are a bit generic, and enterprisey. Not a bad thing
in itself, but it might tend to turn people off.

------
helloamar
Thanks for the post, I've been looking for this kind

